# Auf eingabe warten



## Assasin3013 (21. Jan 2012)

Moinsen erstmal
ich brauche hilfe und zwar geht es um folgendes:

```
String test = cmd.getText();
    
     if (test.equals("test1"))
            {
                out.setText("True");
                cmd.setText("");
                test = cmd.getText();
                
                if (test.equals("test2"))
                {
                    out.setText("False");
                }
}
```
oder: es geht darum das man einen befehl eingibt der wird ausgeführt und danach soll man noch einbefehl eingeben und der wird dan auch ausgeführt.
Ich möchte zum beipsiel wie bei cmd erst "cd.."damit das verzeichnis gewechselt wird und wenn man dann "dir" eingibt wird das verzeichnis angezeigt isch hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage. hier wird die zweite if abrfrage nicht angeschaut ka wieso^^.
MfG Dominik


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2012)

```
cmd.setText("");
                test = cmd.getText();
                
                if (test.equals("test2"))
```
Du setzt den Inhalt von cmd auf "", liest es danach aus, also ist test "". Einen Vergleich von "" mit "test2" ist false. Also alles richtig 

Was genau meinst du da mit warten? Eventuell musst du dir irgendwo nen Status speichern und anhand dessen dann verzweigen.


----------



## Assasin3013 (21. Jan 2012)

mit warten mein ich das ich geb "cd.." ein dan wechselt er in nen wirtuelen ornder und dan wenn ich "dir"
eingebe wird das verzeichnis in dem ich mich befinde geöffnet


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2012)

Ich würde es mit Listenern machen. Darum geht es hier denke ich.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jan 2012)

Ist das 'ne Konsolenanwendung?


----------



## Assasin3013 (21. Jan 2012)

jein ja es gibt die anweisung aber es soll alles nur virtuell geschehen ich will so ne art kleines "Hacker" Spiel machen wie Hack the Game^^


----------

